# Is the bent over row a bad exercise?



## sosc (Jun 25, 2011)

The traditional bent over row dictates that your back
should be parallel to the ground or 90 degrees compared
to your legs; much like the form of the guy below. 







Whenever I do these, I feel as if my head is going to explode,
and continually short of breath. I attribute this to the fact
that my body is highly bent and the lack of circulation this causes.
For these reasons I find the bent over row to be a bad exercise.

Have others had this same experience?

I feel much better at about a 112 degree angle, which is much
closer to a yates row than a traditional row. 






Unlike Dorian in the picture I use a pronated grip.

Does anyone feel strongly about the traditional bent over row
such that it should be continued despite the disadvantages I
have mentioned? Meaning that it may require some adaption
on my behalf, lower reps (to help curb its effects), or something
like that.

I'm kind of skeptical about anyone that uses this exercise  in the real world.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 25, 2011)

Like yourself, I tend to do more of a yates row due to degenerative discs in my spine. A traditional BOR is too painful for me to bear. I wouldn't call it a bad exercise necessarily-but definitely awkward.


----------



## ahiggs (Jun 26, 2011)

the problem with yates rows is that they don't really work your back, it is more traps.  i normally do db rows which takes the load off my lower back.  being as how i begin my back day with deadlifts my lower back is usually already spent so with barbell rows i worry about hurting my back?


----------



## sosc (Jun 26, 2011)

Ouch! I'm sorry to hear that you suffer from this disease.
You didn't happen to get that from the BOR or other exercises did you?


----------



## x~factor (Jun 26, 2011)

I used to put my forehead against the back of a bench to help lessen the strain on my bad back until I discovered Yates rows. It helps!


----------



## sosc (Jun 26, 2011)

> Like yourself, I tend to do more of a yates row due to degenerative  discs in my spine. A traditional BOR is too painful for me to bear. I  wouldn't call it a bad exercise necessarily-but definitely awkward.


Ouch! I'm sorry to hear that you suffer from this disease.
You didn't happen to get that from the BOR or other exercises did you?


----------



## sosc (Jun 26, 2011)

ahiggs said:


> the problem with yates rows is that they don't really work your back, it is more traps.  i normally do db rows which takes the load off my lower back.  being as how i begin my back day with deadlifts my lower back is usually already spent so with barbell rows i worry about hurting my back?



When I get this feeling with the BOR, I wonder instead if my lower back
is weak. Although, hurting myself is in the back of my mind. I'm not sure
which is right.

With the Yates row, I try to go as low as my comfort allows with
some understanding that it should be working out my lower back.
To be honest I have not felt my traps are being hit when I do these.

I'll try to brutalize myself during my next workout to find out.
The soreness should make the answer evident.


----------



## ahiggs (Jun 26, 2011)

here is an article about form on the barbell row from stronglifts 5x5 if your interested?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 26, 2011)

you guys should look into the pendlay row.  much much easier on the lower back and you can still be bent over pretty close to 90 degrees while doing them.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 26, 2011)

BOR is one of the best compound exercises for back.  It helps build size and thickness.  I usually start my back routine with chinups (three different grips - palms facing forward, inward and a neutral grip).  Then, I go right to BOR for 3-4 sets.  Then db rows for 2-3 sets.  End with a seated row exercise.  Usually about 12 -14 sets total.
If your back hurts when doing BOR, then you may be going to heavy.  Lower the weight and concentrate on good form ensuring a tight squeeze/contraction of the back when you bring the weight up.


----------



## niki (Jun 26, 2011)

I do bent rows without any back problems, but my dilemma is being able to go heavy enough to get sore at all from them. I keep doing them, but wonder if they are doing anything. I've started using hooks, and going up in weight progressively, with no luck yet.


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 26, 2011)

You might want to check your blood pressure.  I have high BP and what you've described - bending over while exerting - is something my doc has warned me about.  I'm not to lift if I forget my meds.


----------



## Blood tech (Jun 26, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> You might want to check your blood pressure.  I have high BP and what you've described - bending over while exerting - is something my doc has warned me about.  I'm not to lift if I forget my meds.



Agreed sounds like a BP problem. I have high BP and take meds for it but u do this exercise right your back will grow like no other. I do mine on smith machine and take all pressure off low back and try to get my back parallel to floor. Put good arch in my back and stick my ass out.... Maybe your using too heavy of weight as well.


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 26, 2011)

I love doing bent over rows incorporating both grips. Usually overhand, but recently I've been using a lot of underhand which I can really feel on the lower Lats. Like Yates I don't go 90 degrees. I don't really think many people do.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 26, 2011)

sosc said:


> Ouch! I'm sorry to hear that you suffer from this disease.
> You didn't happen to get that from the BOR or other exercises did you?



No no it was something that my doctor told me I was probably born with. I have definitely agitated my spine attempting to do the exercise though. I never learn... The disease is apparently related to my degenerative bones as well so I have to take extra care of myself.



> you guys should look into the pendlay row. much much easier on the lower back and you can still be bent over pretty close to 90 degrees while doing them.



This usually gets my back as well. Unless I use light light weight. Seated upright rows aren't a problem, so I usually stick to those.

You definitely need to change up your grip when rowing though. I like to change it up every other week to keep my body guessing.


----------

